# Ajvar Recipe! Its FANTASTIC!



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Apr 15, 2005)

1 pound sweet green, red, and/or yellow peppers
1 hungarian yellow hot banana pepper (or any other large hot pepper)
1 medium eggplant
1 clove garlic, crushed with 1/4 tsp salt
1/4 cup olive oil
2 Tbs red wine vinegar or to taste



Preheat oven to 425 F. Place peppers and eggplant in a baking pan and roast until soft. Dip in cold water and remove skins with wet hands, also seeds and ribs from the peppers. Mince the flesh finely in a stainless steel cooking pan, add the garlic, oil, and vinegar, and cook until the mixture is thick, like a fine chutney. Cool to room temperature, and serve in a glass bowl, drizzled with a little more olive oil. 

Its a Serbian recipe and this stuff is just GREAT! Hope you enjoy it as much as ME!


----------



## SierraCook (Apr 15, 2005)

This recipe sounds yummy, DS.  How do you pronounce the name?  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Apr 15, 2005)

You must pronounce it when your mouth is full. Its a Serbian ahhhhhhh.... compliment.


----------



## sarah (Apr 15, 2005)

ummmm...yummy,i know i have to try this....


----------

